# Helena, Kool-aid, alien, furby and scuff, where are you guys?



## misanthropicrustacian (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey this goes out to the street punx who were hanging out in Fort Bragg, CA in 2009 & 2010 I don't know if you guys are on here but if you are this is Evan and id like to hear from you , I think about you guys from time to time, Helena and kool aid especially you guys I love you and hope you're doing well. let me know whats up if you guys are in this cyber-sea of information,
peace & love - evan, from san diego


----------



## Tude (Jan 29, 2014)

Cool post - part or even more of the reason this was set up for. Hope you find them! Oh and Welcome too!!


----------



## Planet (Jan 30, 2014)

I know Kool-aid he's been bouncing back and forth from the Mt. Shasta area in NoCal to SF. Been working on pot farm. I'm sure you could find him in SF if you went and chilled like two weeks.


----------



## misanthropicrustacian (Jan 30, 2014)

Planet said:


> I know Kool-aid he's been bouncing back and forth from the Mt. Shasta area in NoCal to SF. Been working on pot farm. I'm sure you could find him in SF if you went and chilled like two weeks.


 No shit hes still in that area? I remember when we were hanging in fort bragg he went down for further concert and always went back in forth, man last time I saw him he got the shit kicked out of him by all these fuckin gdf kids, are you up in nor-cal ? what your name?


----------



## Planet (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm Planet and no I left that area in December. But yeah he's got a good thing goin now. Ship in stuff out across the states.


----------



## misanthropicrustacian (Jan 30, 2014)

so you talk to kool aid here and there? do u know Helena?


----------



## Planet (Jan 31, 2014)

No can't say I do


----------



## HEL (Oct 26, 2014)

Holy shit dude, this is Helena!!!!! I just found this now. So cool. How the fuck are you doing?


----------



## HEL (Oct 26, 2014)

Hey dude, this is Helena!!!! I'm just now seeing this.. How are you???


----------



## Alien and Furby (Oct 26, 2014)

What's going on evan.


----------



## misanthropicrustacian (Oct 28, 2014)

Alien and Furby said:


> What's going on evan.


yo wasup guys! soo good to hear from you , I just talked to Helena n she told me you were in Joshua tree? id love to see you guys,, i'm about to leave sd again, got caught up with the law so I got held back for a while here but im going to leave real quick right lets stay in touch!


----------



## dolly (Nov 11, 2014)

Last i heard Scuff was locked up. If anyone hears anything, i'd like to know.


----------



## Alien and Furby (Nov 13, 2014)

For sure. Do you know where at he might be locked up?


----------

